# Waiting for uevents to be processed при загрузке Xen

## vkar

Здравствуйте!

Ситуация такая - настроено ядро для поддержки Xen, сам Xen также установлен.

В конфиге загрузчика написано следующее

```

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-d4cdf19e-c116-4685-8906-908d6197fad5' {

        load_video

        insmod gzio

        insmod part_msdos

        insmod ext2

        set root='hd0,msdos1'

        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  906737d6-62c8-4785-b9$

        else

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 906737d6-62c8-4785-b957-0d3e4d4265f7

        fi

        echo    'Загружается Linux x86_64-3.10.17-gentoo …'

        linux   /kernel root=UUID=d4cdf19e-c116-4685-8906-908d6197fad5 ro

        echo    'Загружается начальный виртуальный диск …'

        initrd  /initramfs

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, с гипервизором Xen' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --class xen $menuentry_id_option 'xen-gnulinux-simple-d4cdf19e$

        insmod part_msdos

        insmod ext2

        set root='hd0,msdos1'

        if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1'  906737d6-62c8-4785-b9$

        else

          search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 906737d6-62c8-4785-b957-0d3e4d4265f7

        fi

        echo    'Загружается Xen xen …'

        if [ "$grub_platform" = "pc" -o "$grub_platform" = "" ]; then

            xen_rm_opts=

        else

            xen_rm_opts="no-real-mode edd=off"

        fi

        multiboot       /xen.gz placeholder   ${xen_rm_opts}

        echo    'Загружается Linux x86_64-3.10.17-gentoo …'

        module  /kernel placeholder root=UUID=d4cdf19e-c116-4685-8906-908d6197fad5 ro

        echo    'Загружается начальный виртуальный диск …'

        module  /initramfs

}

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

```

Когда выбираю первый пункт загрузки - система благополучно загружается.

Когда второй - система "виснет" на этапе Waiting for uevents to be processed

При этом на Ctrl-Alt-Del реагирует

Подскажите, пожалуйста, в какую сторону копать

# uname -a

Linux vk-comp 3.10.17-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Nov 28 23:28:19 YEKT 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770 CPU @ 3.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# конфиг ядра касательно Xen

CONFIG_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_DOM0=y

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y

CONFIG_XEN_PVHVM=y

CONFIG_XEN_MAX_DOMAIN_MEMORY=500

CONFIG_XEN_SAVE_RESTORE=y

CONFIG_PCI_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC=m

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_INPUT_XEN_KBDDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_HVC_XEN=y

CONFIG_HVC_XEN_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_FBDEV_FRONTEND=y

# Xen driver support

CONFIG_XEN_BALLOON=y

CONFIG_XEN_SCRUB_PAGES=y

CONFIG_XEN_DEV_EVTCHN=y

CONFIG_XEN_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XENFS=y

CONFIG_XEN_COMPAT_XENFS=y

CONFIG_XEN_SYS_HYPERVISOR=y

CONFIG_XEN_XENBUS_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_GNTDEV=y

CONFIG_XEN_GRANT_DEV_ALLOC=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVCMD=y

CONFIG_XEN_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

# CONFIG_XEN_MCE_LOG is not set

CONFIG_XEN_HAVE_PVMMU=y

----------

## TigerJr

Мне не нравится grub-2, потому как я не хочу уходить от grub-0.97

```

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.10.17 Nouveau Xen

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz dom0_mem=3072M

module /boot/vmlinuz-3.10.17-gentoo-noht root=/dev/sda1

title Gentoo Linux 3.12.7-new! Nouveau Xen

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz dom0_mem=4095M

module /boot/vmlinuz-3.12.7-gentoo-xen root=/dev/sda1 iommu=on

title Gentoo Linux 3.9.11 Nvidia Noht

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.9.11-gentoo-r1-noht root=/dev/sda1

# vim:ft=conf:

```

Учитывая сравнение с моим конфигом он у тебя не верно определил корневой раздел. Попробуй использовать не root=UUID=d4cdf19e-c116-4685-8906-908d6197fad5, а указать его через путь к устройству. Если несработает скинь фотку загрузки ядра или скинь его лог.

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> Мне не нравится grub-2, потому как я не хочу уходить от grub-0.97
> 
> Учитывая сравнение с моим конфигом он у тебя не верно определил корневой раздел. Попробуй использовать не root=UUID=d4cdf19e-c116-4685-8906-908d6197fad5, а указать его через путь к устройству. Если несработает скинь фотку загрузки ядра или скинь его лог.

 

Приведенное сообщение('Waiting for uevent...') - это запуск udev с уже помонтированного корневого раздела, так что grub здесь не при чём.

----------

## TigerJr

Это только личные предпочтения, я не сказал что виновен грубый в этом вопросе.

----------

